# Kawasaki Brute Force oil leak fron the clutch



## stefancapatina (Jun 26, 2018)

I had some belt slip a week ago and I took off the belt cover and all over the clutch was oil. I cleaned the clutch and I reassembled it. It was working fine until yesterday when I filled in with oil in the transmission because the oil level was low ( I put approximately 100mm). After 40km the belt started to slip again. Why the Atv was working fine with the oil level a little bit low?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

stefancapatina said:


> I had some belt slip a week ago and I took off the belt cover and all over the clutch was oil. I cleaned the clutch and I reassembled it. It was working fine until yesterday when I filled in with oil in the transmission because the oil level was low ( I put approximately 100mm). After 40km the belt started to slip again. Why the Atv was working fine with the oil level a little bit low?


Because your seal on the shaft is bad. Just replace it. And the Kawasaki V-twim used a shared sump system so the oil from the engine also lubes the transmission...ie same oil. There are seals on both the crank shaft behind the primary and one on the transmission input shaft behind the secondary. Both are easily replaced. But do know those seals don't just start leaking for no reason. It does usually mean there is play developing in that bearing. Of course the seal could have been damaged from a belt shredding apart at some time too.


----------

